# manche seiten (meistens US server)öffnen sich nicht oder nur langsam



## Magi (2. März 2005)

Hi,
manche seiten öffnen sich nur gaaanz langsam oder garnicht. z.B. www.NASCARNET.com oder www.flightsim.com oder www.Microsoft.com oder was ganz schlimm ist, dass www.ebay.de nicht klappt.Irgendwie sind das fast nur Amerikanische seiten oder server. habe das problem seit ich mein PC vor ca. 3 Monaten formatiert habe.Davor war das problem nich da. Es kappt mit IE, Crazy broweser und firefox nicht.

Hoffe jemand weiss was darüber, falls ihr noch paar daten braucht, sag ich die natürlich, hab eben hier n langen text geschrieben aber hat sich gelöscht 

Win98 SE
1und1 externes A-DSL USB modem

EDIT: hab kein Firewall

Ciao
Magi


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. März 2005)

Schon nach Malware suchen lassen? (Virenscanner, Ad-aware etc.)


----------



## Magi (2. März 2005)

hab eben alles durchsuchen lassen, is immer noch das selbe


----------



## Magi (3. März 2005)

YEAh mein problem ist gelöst, diese page hat mir dabei geholfen -->>
http://www.dsl-today.de/dsl-dfue-installation-windows-98-schritt-8.php

ciao
Magi


----------

